# What Is a Good Training Collar/ Shock Collar for a small dog less then 9 pounds?



## Borail (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey I need a shock collar for my yorkiepoo and I was about to buy the Tri Tronics G3 Junior and the guy said no when I told him what she was "You'll toast her!" So I didnt buy it but I dont think he knows what hes talking about because its for smaller dogs plus I read somewhere online as little as 8 lb. The reviews on the petsafe I read several battery is drained easy. The reviews I am looking at are on Amazon. The only good one I saw is the Tri Tronics. Can anyone help me out here, is the tri tronics OK for her if I only use it on the very low settings. If not can someone recommend another brand that is good for a yorkiepoo or small dog, she is like 9 lbs. I need one because she is running into the road chasing cars and it scares the crap out of me every time. Shes good about staying on side but it scares me and I want to break her of this.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Uhhh... No shock collar would be the best for your dog. Shocking her isn't going to stop her from chasing cars, it's probably going to scare the crap out of her and make her run away faster.

Why don't you keep her on a leash so she can't chase cars instead?


----------



## Borail (Jul 28, 2011)

Your probably one of those people against shock collars! So I am looking for input from someone that is for them or knows about them!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Borail said:


> Your probably one of those people against shock collars! So I am looking for input from someone that is for them or knows about them!


Right. "Those people against shock collars" are the same group as "those people who know how to train dogs properly". Good luck finding anyone who recommends a shock collar to you on this forum. I'd venture to say that no one here would tell you to use one for training purposes. 

We can, however, give you lots of other humane recommendations that would work to make your training relationship with your dog positive, instead of intentionally causing your dog pain and scaring it away.

ETA: I know plenty about shock collars, by the way, having worked at training facilities, day care facilities and pet stores. I've worked with dogs my entire life and I have never heard of a positive story involving a shock collar. Please look into other ways to keep your dog by your side.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> I need one because she is running into the road chasing cars and it scares the crap out of me every time. Shes good about staying on side but it scares me and I want to break her of this.


What you need is to put a leash on your dog.....shocking an 8 lb dog is ludicrous. How about spending the money on a trainer......I feel sorry for your dog.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not against shock collars as a training tool, in the right situations where it's warranted and other things have been tried first.

Shock collars should be a last resort, after everything else has been tried. You can't make your dog not want to chase cars by using one, you can only make her suppress the desire because you make her SCARED to do it. Wouldn't it be nicer for both of you if you made her not WANT to chase them anymore?

No one wants to punish their dog, and no one should want to use a shock collar on their dog. If you really wanted to train your dog, you would try other methods first.


----------



## Borail (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok what would you suggest as another method?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs never get the opportunity to chase cars, as they're either on a leash or in a fenced area. Can you make sure your dog is tied up, at least? You can get a long tie-out and attach it to a stake in the middle of your yard, so she can still run around. 

I'm sure there are ways to train your dog not to chase cars, but I'll let someone else weigh in on that, as I've never had to deal with the issue.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Borail said:


> Ok what would you suggest as another method?


Put her on a leash.

Teach her the "look at me" command when on leash.. (tell her that, and when she does, praise, and give her a high value treat, like tiny pieces of cut up hot dog).

Practice that command in various places (on leash). Dogs don't generalize, so you need to start off inside with no distractions, then add distractions, then try it out back with no distractions, then try w/distractions out back, then try it out front (on leash with no distractions, then with. When she will reliably look at you when cued, take her for a walk far enough away from the road so she won't try to chase cars, but might look at them when they go by. When one is getting close and gets her attention, tell her "look at me" and treat. Keep practicing until you can gradually get closer to the road (ON LEASH), and have her look at you when you see a car coming closer.
If she overreacts to the car, back up a little in your training and start from a little further away. Eventually you will be able to walk her when a car passes without her reacting.
She should NOT be off a leash where there is any chance of traffic or loose dogs. A dog that small stands no chance against a car or a large dog. Small dogs can trigger prey drives in many dogs that will trigger an attack in a normally friendly dog.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Why in the world do you think you need a shock collar? How about a long line and actually training her?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

> What Is a Good Training Collar/ (...) for a small dog less then 9 pounds?


The ONLY collar suitable for training a 9 lb Yorkie-poo is a flat collar. No exceptions. That's my opinion, and I'm sticking to it tooth and nail.

I'm with "the guy" on this one. LISTEN TO HIS ADVICE, .. unless of course you like fried Yorkie brains for breakfast. When a merchant advises against buying his product, THAT oughta tell you something. 

(hopefully the OP is still reading, at least)


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

There are quite a few people on this forum who believe a shock collar useful if used responsibly. And have successfully used one, in the right situation, for their dogs.
However, I doubt any of them would recommend it for a situation like this. It's unnecessary in this situation and not just because she's a small dog. I agree that it's a problem that can be fixed with a long line and training.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Why is she off-leash anyway? There are many reasons other than chasing cars into the road to have a dog on-leash, including the possibility of meeting other potentially dangerous dogs. This is especially important for a tiny dog like yours!


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

the Tri-tronics should be fine for a small dog at low levels. The dogtra 280 gives you more flexibility w 127 levels starting at Zero stim. 

Just do research on low level E-collar training or find someone qualified. For something like this IMO it works way faster and when combined w rewards produces a far more reliable dog. 

If you need links to sources of info let me know.

I've worked with dogs my entire life and I have never heard of a positive story involving a shock collar.>>>>>

really? LOL 

I direct you to any retriever or gun dog forum for a few..


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

jiml said:


> the Tri-tronics should be fine for a small dog at low levels. The dogtra 280 gives you more flexibility w 127 levels starting at Zero stim.
> 
> Just do research on low level E-collar training or find someone qualified. For something like this IMO it works way faster and when combined w rewards produces a far more reliable dog.
> 
> ...


Because shocking a small loose dog in the vicinity of traffic, would never result in a scared dog running blindly under the wheels of a car...naahhh...never happen.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Because shocking a small loose dog in the vicinity of traffic, would never result in a scared dog running blindly under the wheels of a car...naahhh...never happen.>>>>>

this has what to do with e collar training??????????????????????


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

A shock collar should NEVER EVER EVER be used unless under the direction of a professional trainer that can teach you how and when to use the collar correctly, using it wrong will likely WORSEN the behavior, not improve it! And if the dog is off leash - As others mentioned, shocking your dog is very likely to spook it and cause it to either run away or run into the street and get killed. I am also going to say the ONLY type of SAFE training collar especially since I think it's pretty clear you're not working with a professional trainer is a flat collar, or a martingale style if you're worried about the dog slipping a collar. NEVER a shock collar. I have seen shock collars successfully used for training, but only in the hands of people who where either very experienced with how and when to use them, or where following the guidance of a good trainer. Save your money and find a good trainer that can come out to your home, observe your dog's behavior, and help you develop a training plan. The cost will provably be LESS then what you would have spent on a shock collar, and the results much better. I've seen many dogs damaged by shock collars, I'm vary against their use by the average pet owner! Just the fact that you're not sure if the collar is even safe for a dog as small as yours (and I'd say it's not!) tells me that you really need a professional trainer to help you. The method spotted nikes described is exactly how I'd go about redirecting this behavior as well. The problem with trying to "stop" a behavior like this is that the dog is going to redirect into something else. By using positive methods and teaching the dog not to even react to the stimulus or by doing something it can be rewarded for instead, it's a win win for you and the dog!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

The point is that the dog should be trained to NOT chase the cars by other methods first...a leash, long line, a flawless recall, etc.

My trainer uses e-collars for some things. He uses what he calls the "low level tapping" technique. When I went to him for help with some of Gracie's issues, he always said that the e-collar is used as a last resort for a dog. So, for example, Gracie likes to lunge at other dogs on leash. He gave me techniques for fixing it on my own first and said if they didn't work, we would go to the e-collar.

Why is the dog offleash in an area with cars anyway?


----------



## iheartmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Borail said:


> Ok what would you suggest as another method?


Ohhh! My puppy is still in the process of leash training and makes mad dashes at things that excite him, so I got one of those anti-pull harnesses. I've seen a variety of them, including gentle-lead, easy walker, etc. I got the easy walker, and I've noticed a significant difference. When he tries to pull, the leash (which is attached at his chest instead of neck) works with the harness to turn him around, so that stops the pulling right away with very little effort from you. The gentle-lead works in a similar way, except the harness goes around the head (without restricting the dog's ability to open his mouth). So when he tries to pull, the force turns his head to look at you.

So if you use one of these harnesses and work on the "come", "sit stay", "leave it" commands, you can use those and reward him for sitting calmly when looking at cars. Granted, this is totally easier said than done (totally struggling with this myself, haha). But this way, you can fix the underlying problem that causes the dashing to begin with.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

jiml said:


> Because shocking a small loose dog in the vicinity of traffic, would never result in a scared dog running blindly under the wheels of a car...naahhh...never happen.>>>>>
> 
> this has what to do with e collar training??????????????????????



You were recommending an e collar to an OP, who isn't knowledgeable about dogs, who has a tiny dog that he lets run loose, that chases cars. Do you REALLY think that is going to end well?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with spotted nikes.

E-collars can be good ONLY if used the right way. And the right way usually involves some training, from somone who knows what they are doing. If you don't know what you are doing, you can seriously hurt the dog. Based on what I have read so far, "the right way" seems to be a long shot.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

re read my post. I dont think I said just plop it on and let him go.











OMG thats Kelly Dunbar training w youtube's masterofhounds. I see at least 1 ecollar in this pic

http://www.youtube.com/user/masterofhounds#p/u/58/1TX0kWwFVKw


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

jiml said:


> re read my post. I dont think I said just plop it on and let him go.


The point is that we are discussing the fact the OP hasn't seemed to do much in teh realm of training the right way now...and an e-collar may make it worse. 

If the OP could explain what has been done up to this point to prevent the behavior, we could provide more assistance than just an e-collar suggestion (which must of us have already said is a good tool when used properly an under the right supervision).

Here is the point. I was in class a few weeks ago and my trainer was talking about using an e-collar to break a dog of a pawing habit. He said that he wanted to try a few things first, but then, if they didn't work, he wanted to try a low level on an e-collar. He specifically said he wanted to do it with teh owners because if you "tap" the dog at the wrong time, evenn by a second, you can deter the wrong behavior. E-collars are tricky business if you don't know what you are doing. Heck, I am fairly dog savvy, but in no way would I feel comfortable buying an e-collar and just using it without guidance.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

forgive my defensive nature they. I dont disagree w your last post or others offering advice. But I also read a post by soimeone who sounds like they are getting an e-collar regardless of what anti's may say. best to include in the advice an answer to the question and guidance in use. Things will be far worse if he gets the petsafe small dog junk and blasts away w no instruction.


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

jiml said:


> forgive my defensive nature they. I dont disagree w your last post or others offering advice. But I also read a post by soimeone who sounds like they are getting an e-collar regardless of what anti's may say. best to include in the advice an answer to the question and guidance in use. Things will be far worse if he gets the petsafe small dog junk and blasts away w no instruction.


I think the majority of us aren't saying we're anti e-collar. We're saying don't just go out and buy one, get involved with a trainer that can teach you the CORRECT way to use one if you're going to use one. I don't think it's an appropriate tool without a professional trainer, in which case they should be using a trainer to guide them to the proper type to buy, not a public forum. I have seen so many dogs with major behavioral and emotional issues that where very difficult to undo as a result of an inappropriately used E-collar. I'm not anti e-collar, I know alot of gun dog people that use them properly, and in the right hands with the right supervision and guidance they can be a good tool, but I see them as a last resort tool after other methods have been tried. To many people try to use them as a way to speed up or cheat train their dogs instead of spending the time and patience to do it right, and that's almost always when I see more harm done then good. I've owned, trained, shown, bred, and rescued many many dogs, I've helped alot of owners overcome behavioral problems to prevent their dog from loosing it's home. I've probably worked with over 200 "problem" dogs. I'm pretty dog savy, and I will not use an e-collar personally because I don't have the experience, if I think that's the best option for someone I will refer them to another trainer that does have the knowledge and experience I lack in their proper use. I know alot of experienced dog owners that aren't anti e-collar but won't use them simply because they know they don't have the experience! They're a very precise tool, just a couple of mistakes can undo everything. They are not a good tool for an inexperienced dog owner or trainer. Period.


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

I am not totally anti-shock collar. Used one on my schipperke (18lb) for excessive barking. Used good model for her size, made sure it was working... that she WAS correcting behavior not just learning to bark through the pain, that it gave warning tone first, and phased it out when she caught on that she was not to bark constantly. She was the love of my life and was put down 6/1/2010 due to advanced cancer at the age of 18.

BUT... I really do not see how a shock collar is in any way going to fix a car chaser that weighs 9 pounds. Nor do I see it as necessary.

I agree that desensitization on a leash with rewards would work MUCH better.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems like the OP is not going to get anything from this conversation. I agree that the OP may have very little experience with dogs. No one should ever be advised to do e-collar training without a certified professional. I don't think they should sell them in chain pet stores either. And really, I don't think a 9 pound dog needs to be shocked. There is another way, whether the OP wants to try it or not.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

jiml said:


> the Tri-tronics should be fine for a small dog at low levels. The dogtra 280 gives you more flexibility w 127 levels starting at Zero stim.
> 
> Just do research on low level E-collar training or find someone qualified. For something like this IMO it works way faster and when combined w rewards produces a far more reliable dog.
> 
> ...


Is this really a fair comparison though ?

For the gun dog enthusiasts, options are very limited for correcting behaviour when the dog is ie: 100 yards out in the water.

For the OP, options are plentiful when the unwanted behaviour initiates ie: on the front porch.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

To get a little off the subject of the OP. I see lots of posts stating e-collars are "last resort". I simply disagree. A *properly used* e-collar is no diff than any other corrective tool. In fact I believe in some cases it can be milder than others. 

Now of course if you are going w no aversives in training this does not fit the bill.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

A lot of us avoid recommending e-collars much at all simply because so many posters who ask about them obviously know nothing about how to use them and have no intention of contacting a proper trainer. It's easier to say that e-collars are a last resort than to recommend them with caveats, because so many posters _will_ assume that caveats don't apply to _them_. "Oh, _my_ timing is excellent; I'm sure I can figure out exactly when to trigger the stim," that sort of thing.

Also, if this were a thread debating the merits of e-collars, you'd probably see a lot more discussion about their use and stories of situations where they worked and didn't work (we've had interesting threads like that in the past). This thread is about using an e-collar in a specific instance where it seems unnecessary and like it _should_ be the last resort. That's why you're not getting the discussion you seem to want here.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

petpeeve said:


> Is this really a fair comparison though ?
> 
> For the gun dog enthusiasts, options are very limited for correcting behaviour when the dog is ie: 100 yards out in the water.
> 
> For the OP, options are plentiful when the unwanted behaviour initiates ie: on the front porch.


 And this is one of the few countries where i see gundog owners automatically default to e-collars and they have a MASSIVE flunk out rate with many ruined dogs.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

dmickle1 said:


> Right. "Those people against shock collars" are the same group as "those people who know how to train dogs properly".


You might be surprised to learn what people who know how to train dogs properly will do, and how well some of those things work.

The problem in this, and most other situations, is that the poster can't get the dog to do--or stop doing--something that is elementary. There is no magic involved in a remote e-collar. The dog still has to be trained. If you can't figure out how to stop your dog chasing cars, crapping in the house, go into his crate, or some other basic thing, then an electric collar won't help. And will probably make things very much worse.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Marsh Muppet said:


> You might be surprised to learn what people who know how to train dogs properly will do, and how well some of those things work.
> 
> The problem in this, and most other situations, is that the poster can't get the dog to do--or stop doing--something that is elementary. There is no magic involved in a remote e-collar. The dog still has to be trained. If you can't figure out how to stop your dog chasing cars, crapping in the house, go into his crate, or some other basic thing, then an electric collar won't help. And will probably make things very much worse.


Right, that was my point. That a shock or remote e-collar in this situation is entirely the wrong solution, and therefore would be an improper training device. 

As others have said, a shock collar CAN be utilized in certain situations, with proper knowledge and training. However, I didn't think anyone on this forum would recommend a shock collar to an owner (the OP) whose dog chases cars because they refuse to put it on a leash. That would be simply foolish. 

To me, it seemed as if the OP was quite obstinate about the situation and not at all interested in other training methods. If I would have said "shock collars work for some people, but it probably won't for you"... Well, that doesn't really get the message across to the OP that a shock collar would be an improper and cruel training method for his 8 lb dog.


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with dmickle1. Heeling and distraction work on leash than off is the answer. But I think this OP wants a quick fix and it would take time. Quick fixes and dogs rarely go together well.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

An e-collar aka shock collar should only be used but someone that is training and has guidence by a professional or have a good foundation in dog training themselves. Shock collars are just like choke collars if used incorrectly they are not a miracle and may cause other problems. And the example of causing the dog to panic and darting forward is very likely UNLESS the dog is on a leash it just gets a zap and goes OMG it got me and takes off running to get away from the thing that "bit" it. I have used an e-collar before with our lab when we were doing training classes for hunt/field class. I used it 3 times on level one and it did help. The next few times I had it on vibrate only and got the same results and even better results. Now if we're having one of the hard head days I can put the collar on and not even turn it on and my dogs entire mood changes. If I used that collar all the time it would've ruined my dog but now I haven't picked it up in 6 months and thats because I put forth the effort to train my dog not try and take an easy way out. The only true fix is time,and effort. NILF applies to humans as well if you want the perfectly trained dog,get off the couch and train the dog. Read books and forums and apply it to your situation.


----------

